# 90 Gallon Flowerhorn Tank



## ArtihC

Hey everyone,

I'm back and would like to share a few pictures of the new guy I just picked up. He's housed in a recently set up hardscaped 90 gallon I'm working on in the office. I'm going to try to update often and share the progress. I think he has a lot of potential! Let me know what you all think?

*His home all set up and ready for him!*










*Here he is, we have yet to name him lol*























































*Just a picture of the 4 gallon planted nano & an unstocked 10 gallon work in progress*










*Thanks for checking it out!*


----------



## bigfishy

Did you get him in Mississauga aquarium?


----------



## wolfrain

*Looks nice!*

FH looks be happy!!!

I just wondering when FH get scared he will get scratch from those wood piece.

Where did you buy those light fixture?


----------



## ArtihC

bigfishy - Yes, he was from a shipment for Mississauga Aquarium.

wolfrain - Thanks for the comment! I was a bit worried about the wood & rocks, but he was only a bit skittish the first day when he was introduced. He is now comfortable and really enjoys swimming through the wood and around/behind the rocks.

I have recently introduced two Albino Plecos from my 55 Rift Lake set-up at home and he chased them for a bit but has now accepted them and everyone is out an happy. The plecos are about 4"-5" each, a male & female pair.

With the tank being in the office environment and a lot of people passing by it, the FH is always out, playing and begging for food. Seems to be very social, for a fish at least lol.

Here are some new pictures.


----------



## ArtihC

If you are wondering why the rocks might look a bit yellowish, it is because I have been messing around with the colour settings on the two Current USA fixtures. 

He is a bit spoiled, for anyone wondering about the set up, here is a quick breakdown:

90 Gallon
2x 48" Current USA Freshwater LED Plus
2x 48" Aquaticlife LED Expandable
Eheim Pro 2 2028
Fluval G6 Advance
Eheim Skim350
Eheim Jager Trutemp & Fluval E Advance heaters

Food consists of Hikari Cichlid Bio Gold+, NLS Cichlasoma, Freeze Dried Jumbo Shrimps, NLS Cichlid Formula, Grand Sumo Original & Grand Sumo Red. Also the occasional treats of gut loaded live foods.


----------



## skylane

Nice looking fish by the way!
Did you buy at Mississauga Aquarium ? I live in the area and was just wondering if you purchased there , because I'm interested one day in one of these fish. 
What is your experience level with FH , I know they are aggressive and don't prefer tank mates, and will kill potential mates when trying to breed them, the female will do this because she selects the male and its very hard to breed them .
I currently set up my 90 community tank with Discus, Angels, tetras , blue RAMS, but the Flower Horn caught my interest , even though a hybrid fish some people were daed set against the idea of FH , but to each his own . l like em!!! 
Nice pics by the way!

Clem.


----------



## ArtihC

Hey Skylane, Thanks!

Yes, this guy was from a shipment for Mississauga Aquarium. Tommy is a good friend and he has the best FH in the city for sure. 

I have been keeping flowerhorns for years and have had many different types and breeds. Kamfa's would be my favorite, but I always end up getting ZZs. 
For the most part, they are aggressive. Though I have seen some housed with other South American Cichlids. You can never tell, it all varies on the personality of the actual fish. The amount of cross breeding that goes into flowerhorns make their temperament pretty unpredictable. But just assume that it will be aggressive and proceed with caution. 

Cichlid purists hate the idea of hybrids and especially flowerhorns. But as you stated, to each his own. I just love the personality and have always been a fan since my first one.


----------



## ArtihC

*Updated pics*

One month since the last pictures.


----------



## skylane

ArtihC said:


> One month since the last pictures.


Awesome!!! I will keep in touch , you never know I could just own one of these guys , but for now I just did a 90 planted, with a couple of Discus, Angels, pair of blue RAMS and various schools of tetras. check out my tank if you like too, but the wife is getting nervous about the tanks now , Im up to 3 and growing! 
I'm waiting for Tom to bring in more stock.

Clem.


----------



## sunsunsun

Great Kok growing on your beauty!


----------



## bigfishy

skylane said:


> Awesome!!! I will keep in touch , you never know I could just own one of these guys , but for now I just did a 90 planted, with a couple of Discus, Angels, pair of blue RAMS and various schools of tetras. check out my tank if you like too, but the wife is getting nervous about the tanks now , Im up to 3 and growing!
> I'm waiting for Tom to bring in more stock.
> 
> Clem.


If you guys have room or planning to get another one! Get mine! I got it from Mississauga Aquarium too! 

It got yellow fins and great patterns too! xD

I have four flowerhorns to take care of before the competition, and I can't handle all of them x.x"

no lighting

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179746

with lighting

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=176050


----------

